# cramping after enema



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

oh mny gosh, just last Oct everything stopped working and I was in a mess- then I had a great 9 months and now boom Im back to nothing working so this am after taking 2 colon cleanse with cascara sagrada last night did nothing i broke out the enema- usually I feel great after that- I cramped up bad even after it was all out and have felt horrible all day- Im trying miralax through out the day and again tonight to seee if that helps but Ive never felt so crampy in my whole ibs history- whats the deal? would peppermint tea help? how do I get the sloshy water out inside me that is there now?Im praying I wont have to enema again tomorrow but Ill do it if the meds dont work- if I dont go i get pain attacks and also pee constantly- the peeing is more annoying than the pain, atleast I can take bentyl for the pain . any advice is well appreciated. ill call the dr to up my prescrip cfor miralax and maybe shell want to see me but i dont know what else they can put me on. I already take zelnorm, regaln, miralax, and MOM- geez I own stock in CVS as it is now!!! ha! i feel like a walking pharmacy... I was doing so good- thouht I was healed...thats the sad part.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear this Lorilou! Peppermint tea or peppermint oil caps with fennel may be helpful for the cramping. When I do an enema I add 1 tsp of liquid chlorphyl per quart of water to the enema solution as it soothes the colon and promotes healing. Do you think the casgara sagrada is too harsh and your colon needs to be soothed, that's why its cramping?


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

i took more stimulant last night along with alot of miralax- still no good results- just went a little- will be back to the enema soon this am- great.... waht does this mean that only enemas work? am I a lost case and need surgery? I just cannot take 5 days of not poopong to do the marker test- Im miserable now- I cant imagine what 3-5 days with out going would be like....anyone e ery get like this where it al,l just stops working???? what do you do?????


----------

